# Chapman or LFS?



## Lucy (Nov 8, 2010)

RT


----------



## Rushmoreman (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi...

I got into Chapman last year and decided not to go.  It really depends on what you want out of your education.  At Chapman, you'll pick one track and learn it really well.  Directing, Camera, Script, Design.  At LFS, you'll learn all the jobs and come out with a film or two that you've directed, a film or two that you've shot, and a film or two that you helped in other ways.  

Also, LFS is cheaper and only 2 years.  It's a very international program, so you'll meet people and make friends/colleagues all over the world.

And where do you want to be after school?  If you want to be in HOllywood, go to Chapman.  You'll make a lot of connections and friends who will be interested in the same thing.  If you want to go back to China, I would think LFS would be better at that.  OR NYU Tisch Asia.  

They're both good schools.  Chapman's focus is more on Hollywood style films while London is more about European cinema.  But you'll learn a lot in both.


----------

